# Spokane, WA - Coeur D' Alene, ID



## NewGuy (Aug 27, 2005)

If anybody's in the Spokane/CDA area it would be great to get a group going! :wel


----------



## NewGuy (Aug 27, 2005)

Anybody???


----------



## NewGuy (Aug 27, 2005)

Come on.................there's gotta be SOMEONE in my area!!!


----------



## NewGuy (Aug 27, 2005)

Ok, if there's nobody out there in my area, why are you all viewing my thread? If you look at this thread, at least say why you don't want to be in a group or why you don't want to respond, at least I'll have something to read. Being the only one responding to my own thread is getting pathetic, not to mention frustrating. :stu


----------



## NewGuy (Aug 27, 2005)

So much for "support". Nobody's even responding to my thread. You all just look at it then ignore me. Yeah, great way to treat someone with SA.


----------



## YouDontEvenKnow (Apr 6, 2006)

dont know if you'll check this again but from olympia,wa looking to start a group.so yeah...


----------



## Spokane (Jun 20, 2010)

*Let's Start A Social Anxiety Group!*

Hey there, I hope you get this message. I would like to start a Social Anxiety Group in the Spokane area!!

I haven't found any groups geared specifically toward helping those with Social Anxiety in Spokane or Coeur D' Alene. It's difficult if not impossible to find a therapist in Spokane, WA who really understands what social anxiety is like and how to treat it effectively. I've been searching off and on for the last few years for a group or therapist who specializes in Social Anxiety and not just anxiety in general. However, I've come up empty handed in the Spokane area.
Although I am educated I will be the first to say that (in this case) book knowledge is not a substitute for personal experience when trying to help another individual who is suffering with social anxiety. Although I will admit that book knowledge is better than nothing. I personally know how difficult and painful social anxiety can be and I believe that in many ways it has held me back from reaching my full potential. That is why I would REALLY like to start a group here!! We desperately need one. I know what it's like, I need help, and I would like to help others! 
I know from research that I've read that group therapy tends to work better than individual therapy; especially when everyone in the group is dealing with the same kind of anxiety. People tend to learn better from peers and with peers than they do from individual one to one counseling with a therapist! A lot of people suffer with Social Anxiety from one degree to another so I am surprised that nobody replied to your thread! I have an undergraduate degree in Psychology and I'm working toward a Masters in Psychology. Unfortunately I can't hide at the back of the classroom any more so I've decided to take a break to work on my anxiety. I think that it would be good for me to help and be helped by others in a group. It would be really nice to have the support of others who know what it's like. We all need a little support now and then. If anyone else is interested in being part of a Social Anxiety Group in the Spokane area please don't hesitate to reply. It isn't something to be embarrased about and we could all use a little support now and then.

Best of Luck,
Spokane


----------



## Talzara (Nov 13, 2011)

I live in the Spokane area too, and I'm looking to get into a support group for my social anxiety.


----------



## 4SAS (Oct 6, 2012)

any groups started yet?


----------



## shaigai (Oct 11, 2011)

*Soon*

I am looking to move to the area. When I do, ill be sure to stay get back in touch! good to know there are others in the area w the same issues.


----------



## Myst67 (Jan 9, 2014)

Spokane here. I am interested in a group.


----------

